# Code 95165



## akmorgan (Jan 14, 2011)

Question regarding billing 95165...The scenario is the physician is writing the orders for the vials of allergy extracts and sending to the lab, it is being prepared at the lab and sent to the office.  No preparation is being done at the office.  Can the physician bill for 95165 if he is only sending the orders and not actually there supervising the preparation of the vials?
Thank you advance for any help that can be given with this.


----------



## jthweatt (Jan 14, 2011)

No.  95165 is for the supervision of preparation and provision of the antigens.  He may, however, bill 95115 or 95117 when the allergy shots are given.


----------

